# Kiwi/Auz/English communities in Munich?



## vonpeinh

Hi guys!

I'm a kiwi and have just moved to Munich to live with my german partner. I'm just scoping out any other native english expats living here here in similar situation as im keen to meet like-minded people here even if just to find out where we can watch live rugby world cup games over the next month. 

Look forward to hearing from you!

Heidi


----------



## James3214

Hi Heidi,

Lucky you to live in Munich. I know of a few expats down in Munich and I think a few of them are interested in Rugby as well. Try heading down 'Molly Malones' . I think you should be able to see a few games down there and also meet up with a few like minded expats.

Molly Malone's


----------



## vonpeinh

Thanks for that James! I'll definately check it out


----------



## fbjk2000

Molly's the place to go...fully agree. (and living right across the street)


----------

